# What type of fish is this little guy?



## RevRon (Feb 26, 2011)

New guy here. Just bought this fish for $5 and the lady at the pet store wasnt sure what it was. It was by itself in a tank of cichlids with no tag. Any Ideas? All I know is that it usually clings to the side of the tank like a pleco.

Aquarium Gallery - DSCF0171


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Is he some sort of needlenose?? 
Quick tropical aquarium fish statistics and photos for the Needle fish, Xenentodon cancila
Something like that?


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

oh that picture isn't working...at least for me it's not. Try googling images "needle nose aquarium fish" 
Hope that helps


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

My lfs sells those...umm...i forget it tho..


----------



## Zolbaxil (Feb 28, 2010)

I think it may be a farowalla catfish... I've seen several fish like that at the lfs under that name.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes it is a farlowella, I have several. Great for planted tanks loves algae and shrimp pellets.


----------



## RevRon (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like F. vittata after looking at various examples of different species. Thanks for pointing me towards the correct genus.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

does it belong to the ottolincus group ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No its in the Loricariidae group


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

thought it maybe a needle nose.
Not sure though


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a different species of fish all together. Needle nose gar I believe.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea susan was right def a farlowella


----------

